# BBC Classical Music Awards 2016



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

It's that time of year when you can vote for your favourites:

http://awards.classical-music.com/


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I just had a wonderful time listening to the extracts - there are some very tough choices, and I didn't always take The Baroque Option!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Of the 21 nominated releases, I've only heard 4 - Anne Boleyn, Smetana, Lawes, and Philippe Jaroussky. All good nominees, for what my opinion's worth.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Philippe Jaroussky covering Charles Trenet? This I gotta hear! :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My votes:

*Smetana*
String Quartets Nos 1 & 2
Pavel Haas Quartet
Schubert
Piano Sonatas Nos 18 & 21; Moments Musicaux; 4 Impromptus, D935
András Schiff (fortepiano)

*Tchaikovsky • Prokofiev*
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1879 version) • Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
Kirill Gerstein (piano); Deutsches Symphonie-

*Verdi
Aida*
Anja Harteros, Jonas Kaufmann, Erwin Schrott, Ekaterina Semenchuk, Ludovic Tézier; Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia/Sir Antonio Pappano

*Richard Strauss*
Symphonia Domestica; Die Tageszeiten
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra; Berlin Radio Choir/Marek Janowski

*Beethoven*
An die ferne Geliebte; Songs; Bagatelles, Op. 126
Werner Güra (tenor), Christoph Berner (fortepiano)
Harmonia Mundi HMC 902217


----------

